

Flask release 0.10 coming soon (greenlets) - codegeek
https://github.com/mitsuhiko/flask/commit/097353695e3178a38403b204ae4889c8a32bf997

======
codegeek
Armin tweeted "Going to release Flask 0.10 this week. Among other things
improved support for working with greenlets:"

